

Bottles used to light poor communities - Spoutingshite
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-14967535

======
ColinWright
If you find this interesting, you may be interested in previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2842632> : 46 days ago, 10 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3009276> : yesterday, 4 comments

It has been submitted many more times, mostly with no significant discussion,
from many different sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2307972> : 193 days ago,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2757047> : 68 days ago,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816556> : 53 days ago,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2994086> : 5 days ago,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3004324> : 3 days ago.

Clearly a story that hackers gravitate towards, although it's interesting how
little discussion it engenders.

~~~
Spoutingshite
It is an interesting concept, however perhaps it is so lo-tech that it needs
no discussion.

